# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset 'Peachy'



## tomkalina (Apr 25, 2020)

In bloom this morning in a cloudy greenhouse; this clone continues to amaze me with it's subtle color and form. Enjoy your plants everyone, and please stay safe in these difficult times.


----------



## MaxC (Apr 25, 2020)

Love it, looks like a large besseae that someone painted pink and white.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice, Tom, and the ferns make a good backdrop.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2020)

Lovely. What do you think the progeny would look like if this was crossed with bessae flavum?


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 25, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. What do you think the progeny would look like if this was crossed with bessae flavum?


We tried several times to do that hybrid, but with no success. We may try it again since our Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'D'Oro' 4N is currently in bud.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> We tried several times to do that hybrid, but with no success. We may try it again since our Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'D'Oro' 4N is currently in bud.



Hoping the cross takes this time


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh man that flower is perfect! This is exactly my
taste in Phrags. The joy in blooming such a beauty
must be very satisfying.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 25, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 28, 2020)

Such a perfect flower! If you are able to get that besseae flavum cross to take please sign me up for a flask.


----------



## cpmaniac (Apr 28, 2020)

Sublime! A real beauty...


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 30, 2020)

Love this one, Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (May 1, 2020)

Just did Phrag. (Waunakee Sunset 'Peachy' x besseae fma flavum 'D'Oro' 4N) and the reverse this morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 2, 2020)

I am being hopeful!


----------



## tomkalina (May 2, 2020)

Me too, Darlene!


----------



## abax (May 2, 2020)

Sending good vibes>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Just did Phrag. (Waunakee Sunset 'Peachy' x besseae fma flavum 'D'Oro' 4N) and the reverse this morning. Fingers crossed!



Very nice! I would like to see the result of that for sure!


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 5, 2020)

Was Peachy made with a besseae flavum parent?


----------



## blondie (Nov 6, 2020)

That's a is a beautiful bloom great colour to it


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 6, 2020)

TrueNorth said:


> Was Peachy made with a besseae flavum parent?


Yes


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks. Very nice flower.


----------



## John M (Nov 15, 2020)

Wow, that is different! I like it!


----------

